# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Windloch durchgleiten

## Monkey Onehand

Moin, moin
wie schafft ihr das durchgleiten ? ich bremse immer fast auf null wenn die B weg ist.
Hilft da nur ein Segel >9m oder gibts da ne Tricky Krperhaltung ?
Bige Gre aus dem Sden

----------


## Freewaver

Abfallen, kanten nicht belasten, krper weit richtung bug vorlegen und hoffen das die nchste be nicht lange auf sich warten lsst!  :Big Smile:

----------


## wellenkasper

Auf jeden Fall niemals anluven (!), ruhig etwas ber die Leekante abfallen.
Sonst war es schon ganz gut beschrieben, Krper nach vorne um Druck auf den Mastfuss zu bekommen
und damit das Heck entlasten.

Dann heisst es hoffen und warten!


HO!

----------


## latte

hallo,
alles richtig, eventuel noch leicht mit dem Segel fchern, das bringt manchmal noch ein paar Sekunden bis dann hoffentlich die nchste Be kommt.
gru

----------

